# hi, new member just registered !!



## kaykyg (Dec 15, 2011)

I have been training for the last 2 years and have just finished my 1st year of competing in NABBA Miss Toned Figure, placing 2nd at the Englands, 3rd at the UK and 7th at the Universe qualifying for ther Britains next June!!! I have fantastic help and support from former Miss Universe Rachel Grice who has recommended i join the forum!!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

hi and welcome! hope you enjoy the banter and knowledge on here!

dont be afraid..... and throw some pics up!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Another woman? What's happening to us?!

Only kidding, great to have you with us. What's the plan for 2012?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

welcome to musclechat, more the merrier


----------



## kaykyg (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks for your welcome everyone!!

looking forward to chilling over the christmas period and get back into it in january and start on my regime to achieve the best i can in the Brits on 2nd June!!!


----------

